# sammelbestellung für successful-baits



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2010)

*Preise** Natur Pur:*

fischige und Scoberry *4€ pro kg*

Alle anderen Sorten *3,8€ pro kg
*
*************************

*Travellers = die gesalzenen*

Hier ist zu beachten das alle die mehr wie *21 kg* Baits bestellen mit 1x Versand nicht mehr hinkommen!!!

21kg Baits ergeben genau 30kg!!!

Die Travellers werden bei SB immer in 5kg Säcke eingepackt...... darin befinden sich 3,5kg Boilies + 1,5kg Salz,mit der Salzmenge geht er nicht runter weil sonst die Qualität druntert leiden könnte!

Er meinte auch wir können die Natur Pur auch selber salzen...das sei garkein Problem,die machen das ja auch nicht anderst,wenn wir das machen sollen wir nicht weniger wie 30% Salz dazu machen,das Thema wurde hier ja auch schon erwähnt.
*

Preise Travellers:*

Alle fischigen+Scoberry *4,57€ pro kg*,5kg Sack^^ kostet *16€*

Alles andere Sorten glatte *4€ pro kg *,5kg Sack^^ kostet *14€*

*************************

*Preise Chemisch konservierte Baits* 
           (pfuideifel,hehe:vik


Alle fischigen und Scobbery *4,7€ pro kg*

Alle anderen Sorten *4,2€ pro kg*

*************************

*Jeder der mehr wie 20kg bestellt erhält gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups,habs zwar nochmal versucht,aber da ist nichts zu machen!*
*
Ich sags nochmals alles was oben steht bezieht sich auf mindestens 500kg,und jeder hat 2 Sorten Baits zur Auswahl,eine 3. war zu diesen Konditionen leider nicht mehr möglich,aber das reicht auch!!!*

*
So jetzt einfach  pns an mich*,* und zwar alle neu*

-*adresse,name,username
-grösse,sorte,menge.*


*wen wir die 500kg erreicht haben, gehts an die bezahlung. 

direckt überweisung an die firma, davor schicke ich die liste mit name,adresse,usernamen u.s.w weg*.

*ich müsste die bestellung ausrechnen von jedem, das dauert dan seine zeit, würde dan auch in die liste kommen*.

*so jetzt seit ihr dran*
-


----------



## sauerseb (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: sammelbestellung für successful-baits*

Hi,

ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! Grad wenn du damit schon Erfahrung hast. Wollte auch nich vorweggreifen, hatte nur den anderen Sammelbestell-Thread so verstanden, dass die da nich bei SB bestellen. Daher kam die Idee. 

Deine Preise hab ich schon kopiert drin im Thread, aber nur also grobe Richtlinie. Die gelten dann wahrscheinlich für 250kg je Richtung bzw Sorte?

Würd mich freuen, wenn du dich da miteinklinkst!

Baschdi


----------

